# Norwich bottle



## Youngecollector (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a triangilar bottle 5 inches tall it says norwich on the front and back and has a 2 then a o woth an i in the middle and then a 7 and a 27 under it. What is it?


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Youngecollector,

 Pictures are the currency that allows us to try and figure out what you are talking about. Have you not looked around the pages here?

 Your description is a wee bit lacking...[8D]

Norwich Parmaceuticals is the firm in question. Beyond that, without some photos and further typos, I can't tell you much.


----------



## Youngecollector (Jan 20, 2012)

this is it i hope it sent


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2012)

It sent sideways. You've got to check the "Embed" photo button to see it on the page.

 Kinda looks mid 20th Century, of a Milk of Magnesiaish shape.

 Where are you finding this stuff?




From.


----------



## Youngecollector (Jan 20, 2012)

I live in a farm in nc and when we live in a historic town so it has some hostory and we foudn a bunch of piles onan old trash pile but i took some of them because my
 Parents were gonna bring them
 To the dump


----------



## cpackjr (Jan 21, 2012)

Pepto-Bismal     Probably 1960's.   Originally had paper label
 As in this old ad 


 http://www.interiordesignhound.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Preppy-Pepto-Bismol-Too-much-Pink-Green.png


----------



## Youngecollector (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you. I guess i should toss it?


----------



## carobran (Jan 22, 2012)

Probably so,try digging where you found the trash piles.That bottle is probably 50s or so and it could get older say into the 30s-40s.If it does you might find some decent soda bottles or possibly even a milk or two.


----------



## Youngecollector (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you il dig and see what i can find.


----------

